# IBS Support Group Meeting in the Inland Empire



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

If anyone is interested in getting together for an IBS related support group in the Inland Empire, CA please let me know. I have had IBS for over 10 years, and though I am no "expert" in the field, would love to start a meetup in my area.


----------

